# PUYALLUP EARLY BIRD MODEL T SWAP MEET PICS AND FINDS



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 19, 2017)

This weekend was the Early Bird Model T swap Meet in Puyallup Washington. Not only vintage car parts but lots of antiques including vintage bicycles. Of course the antique dealers are as crazy as ever on there pricing  (apparently watching the pickers might have something to do with it) but some good deals were to be had .Tim the skid had a few bike for sale ,Merrill picked up a sweet original 34 or 35 Packard badged Schwinn for cheap.
My finds are a Delta Gangway horn and a Delta Defender ,which has a crazy story. This guy walks into my booth LAST YEAR  and said that he had a bicycle horn and a light. As forward one year, this guy walks into my booth with a box and hand it to me, I opened it to my surprise A Delta Gangway and a Delta Defender...Nice score ....Next month is the Puyallup Washington Almost Spring Model A Swap meet March 18th and 19th ,which has an area dedicated to vintage bicycle swap meet. Plus a vintage bicycle display. Should be a good time ...


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 3, 2017)

thanks for the pictures there great hers my grand dauthers firestone same as the ones in pictures


----------

